# Mercury 3.3 hp outboard gone bad?



## ncapener (Sep 1, 2008)

Help, please, I need help troubleshooting my outboard.
Bought used about a month ago, motored the dinghy around the harbor for about 30 min, then stored upright on the railing.
Mounted on the dinghy the other day and could not start the thing. Could not even pull the starter (like the motor was frozen). Next day using both hands I was able to pull the rope and turn the motor. Looks like I did not turn the fuel valve below the tank off a month ago, oops.
Pulled plug, sure thing it is wet from gas. Pull the motor through a few times without the plug, nothing sounds unusual. Plug back in and the motor starts, but..... sounds horrible. High pitched whine, like a bearing gone bad and the motor won't stay running.
Is it possible that I damaged the outboard by leaving the fuel shut-off open for a month? Is it possible I damaged it by pulling it through when it seemed stuck?
I don't have a "local" shop that I could take it to. I have tools, but never laid a wrench on an outboard(I can take a VW engine apart and put it back together blind folded). 

Thanks,
Neal


----------



## sander06 (Sep 18, 2003)

You definitely didn't wreck anything by not turning off the fuel valve. However, your rope-pull assembly on the top of the outboard may be buggered up and causing some binding. Without actually standing there listening to the outboard, it's pretty hard to diagnose. Take the cowling off and see if you can't isolate where the sounds are coming from and that the rope-pull mechanism is clear. There's only so many nuts & bolts on a little outboard like that and they aren't that complicated of a machine. With whatever you do, look for the simplest solution first.

Good luck with the great adventure you're embarking on!


----------



## AllThumbs (Jul 12, 2008)

Sounds like no oil mix in the fuel. If it's a squeeling sound that is the main crank/rod bearing. Add LOTS (15:1) of oil to the fuel for a half a tank and you might be alright.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Take the plug back out and pour oil in the cylinder. If you know how to remove the carb, do the same on its side. Let that sit for a little wile and pull it some more. Put it back together and run some high grade fuel with loads of good oil in it. At least a 25:1 mix or a 15:1 mix like Allthumbs said. Run a tank or 2 of that in it wile in a bucket with the prop off(dont rev too high with the prop off). Change the plug since it will be foul(be sure to use a NGK plug) and go for it. Dont forget the oars, depending on how bad it was in it may not have much life left in it. 


I used that method to save a Nissan 2.5(same motor) that had sat on the bottom for 3 days. That was a year ago and its still running today.


----------



## ncapener (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. 
I am sure there was oil mixed in the gas judging by the color- but I don't know if it was the correct amount or not. I dumped more oil in the tank and added some through the spark plug hole and pulled it through without the plug.
The motor did start and stayed running, but the noise is still there. I removed the pull start assembly with the motor running and the noise did not go away.
I am quite sure there is a bad bearing and without repair it won't last long. Since I don't know anything about the history of the motor it is quite possible the previous owner run it without oil in the gas, realized the mistake and was lucky to find an idiot to sell it to.

Anyway, I did the right thing and bought a brand new Yamaha 4 stroke 4 hp replacement from the dealer here.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Mercury 3.3hp outboard gone bad*

Hi, ncapnear my name is Bill (Medford, OR ) I understand from your 11-14-2008 post you had a bad experanse with your 3.3 sorry; 
My qustion is do you steel have the motor , I shure could would like to buy the fule tank, gas sute off valve, fuel cap, seals exc; If so please call 1-541-728-5443 iam good with pay paw.

Thanks Bill


----------

